# Metrovac sidekick or eBay pet blower?



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

Wanting to purchase a blower for all the crevices on my car, now I read that people are happy with both versions one being half the cost. 

All posts I find are now old? Can anyone update me from personal use to aid my decision? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

My pet drier is still going strong and I'm more than happy with it. Can't comment on the sidekick and I've no doubt it's an excellent product but for my own use as a weekend warrior I couldn't justify the price difference and I've no regrets :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

The Sidekick is very easy to set up, you just have to plug it in and it is ready to go. No long tubes, just point and shoot. You can get attachments but I have not needed them. If you only want it for the purpose you state, it is perfect. You can easily clear water from grills, wheels, gaps etc. If you think you are going to use it to dry a whole car then think again, the motor is good but it is not designed for that imo. They are made in the USA and due to the exchange rate have increased in price by about 25% but still nice. I think there should be 10% off at PB just now and free towels if you are lucky.

A pair of ear defenders is a must, if you do not need them it is too late 

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/metro-vac-blaster-sidekick-cat5.html#SID=598


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Aeolus pet dryer with turbo version with heat fantastic had for years , will blow the sidekick into touch big time


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Aeolus pet dryer with turbo version with heat fantastic had for years , will blow the sidekick into touch big time


agreed i had a sidekick and sold it after buying a aeolus pet dryer:thumb:


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

Ideally didn’t want to be spending over 100 quid those.... maybe I’m a cheapskate lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Tombo said:


> Ideally didn't want to be spending over 100 quid those.... maybe I'm a cheapskate lol


Great for coating wheels to speed up the process and also heat dry tyre wall coatings to make it last slightly longer:thumb:

Plus loads of other uses drying bathrooms to reseal with silicon, blowing sand out of engine bay, and off course dry any mutts :lol:


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Tombo said:


> Ideally didn't want to be spending over 100 quid those.... maybe I'm a cheapskate lol


I too am tighter then a nat's chuff hence i been using this since june :thumb:

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/6068431


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

ive had a side kick for a number of years. love it. I was bought its big brother as a gift which I thought would make the side kick redundant. FAR FROM IT its still an excellent bit of kit out the box plug it in and away you go its big brother is a bit of a faff.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

if its just a blower your after for panel gaps and mirrors, i use a cheapo eBay blower. I have used it to dry off the entire car but being the size of a small bungalow it does make the wrist ache. using it for panel gaps and all them little nooks and crannies its ideal

something like this
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600W-220...296689?hash=item58fa875af1:g:J-8AAOSwy0JZ8tpZ


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> Great for coating wheels to speed up the process and also heat dry tyre wall coatings to make it last slightly longer:thumb:
> 
> Plus loads of other uses drying bathrooms to reseal with silicon, blowing sand out of engine bay, and off course dry any mutts :lol:


That sounds like a sales pitch? Aeolus rep? Lol


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've considered a blower but stuck with a screwfix Titan vac on blow. Does the whole car no probs.


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

Sees to be very little review videos of alternatives to the sidekick.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been more than pleased with my Aeolus Hercules,cheaper than metrovac's version but just as good.:thumb:
http://www.aeoluspetuk.co.uk/aeolus-hercules-td-900x-double-motor-blaster-dryer-10-p.asp


----------



## benjcarter (Nov 24, 2017)

Sidekick is great. I got it with the 3 ft extenion - brilliant kit. Feels like it will last forever but time will tell. Definitely interested in its bigger brother now for full car drying duties.


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

Think the Aeolus is a little out of my price range, they seem to vary between 140 upwards. Checked out the sidekick for 85 on polishes bliss incuding their 10% discount.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Before you buy, check out this video, it shows exactly what the Sidekick can do and also why you would not really want to dry a whole car with it. But for what you wanted :thumb:


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

Not overly fantastic in this review is it? Hmmm


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

For a car with some LSP i.e still beading, the Sidekick is fine. For paint with no beading you're wasting your time with the Sidekick as it'll take forever. But then, I think it is only really intended smaller areas such as grills, water traps and motorcycles etc rather than whole cars. It is a great tool to have, but one to have alongside a larger/more powerful unit maybe.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

+1 for Sidekick. Had mine for 3 years. Brilliant on ceramic coatings. Alloys, grilles and nooks are. Doddle. 

Whole car? yes if:

- you have a decent hydrophobic coating.
- you can and do sheet dry with Di water.

These stages of course leave car relatively dry. depending on your efficiency in the above stages, there isn't really too much residual water. to blast away.

It's speed of deployment, is it's ace. A great Boone for minimum touch fans.

It's worth it for alloy and tyres alone in my book.

My plumber borrowed it when he was doing work on leaking shower. He bought one.

I als use it for quickly drying my DA pads, if I have to wash them mid session.


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

Couldn’t take it, I gave in and got the metrovac. Hope it’ suits the purpose I want it for


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Tombo said:


> Couldn't take it, I gave in and got the metrovac. Hope it' suits the purpose I want it for


You have bought a nice quality item that should last for ages, sometimes you pay a bit more for something but in use it is rewarding.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Titan VAC*

Go to screwfix and get a titan vac

WET AND DRY VAC WITH BLOWER

Ive used mine for 2 years now once a week .

Filters and bags are easy to come by and reasonably priced

This is a 3 in one machine and excells at them all!!!!!

https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-tt...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CKuLvIje5tcCFeWv7Qodn4UGPQ


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Another for the pet drier I'm afraid,  I simply couldnt justify the extra money for one of the high end, named machines, when I could buy maybe two or three pet driers for a similar price,


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Another for the pet drier I'm afraid,  I simply couldnt justify the extra money for one of the high end, named machines, when I could buy maybe two or three pet driers for a similar price,


I don't understand why people go on about the pet dryers so much its just a revers vacuum, that's it.

The titan vac is a wet and dry vac and a blower, granted it doesn't provide heat but I can dry my 17 inch wheel for coating in about 5 mins

And it has less tenancy to roll in to your car or down the drive like the pet dryers and metro vac as I took my wheels of

So some of you out their have a dryer a vacuum and a wet extractor, my titan does all these in one unit, im only a weekend warrior but use it at least once a week, 2 years down the line its sucking like the day i got it

https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-tt...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CKuLvIje5tcCFeWv7Qodn4UGPQ


----------



## Kevster240 (Jun 1, 2017)

Call me stupid, but if it's used as a hoover a few times ,then used as a dryer is there not a chance of blowing left over dust or crud over the car . ?

I'm new to this so please don't think I'm a moron &#55357;&#56396;


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> if its just a blower your after for panel gaps and mirrors, i use a cheapo eBay blower. I have used it to dry off the entire car but being the size of a small bungalow it does make the wrist ache. using it for panel gaps and all them little nooks and crannies its ideal
> 
> something like this
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600W-220...296689?hash=item58fa875af1:g:J-8AAOSwy0JZ8tpZ


I've used a Silverline blower just like the ebay ones for years. Does a great job.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rian said:


> I don't understand why people go on about the pet dryers so much its just a revers vacuum, that's it.
> 
> The titan vac is a wet and dry vac and a blower, granted it doesn't provide heat but I can dry my 17 inch wheel for coating in about 5 mins
> 
> ...


The heat is key and the volume of air and if you want to shot blast your car paint with crap from the hoover pipe , on you go


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

The air coming out my Titan is warm and I have a hose just for blowing 
For the £24 quid I paid, pretty happy with it for the purpose but the wheels comment made me :lol: , been there!

So not perfect, but just suggesting as a cheap option 

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/6dvrta64g7n0njk/VID-20171201-WA0000.mp4


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> The heat is key and the volume of air and if you want to shot blast your car paint with crap from the hoover pipe , on you go


Heat is the key to what exactly? Im not sure of the air volume but i've used this for 2 years and can say it clears my car no problem

it doesn't fire or shot blast bits from the hover pipe lol :lol: because you don't aim it at the car for the first few seconds :lol:

There is a filter bag inside and a second filter on the motor so nothing else will come up the pipe either.

After about 5 mins the air is warm is not hot but slightly warm.

This machine does wet and dry vacuuming and blowing so im not wrestling with 3 separate machines and im only a weekend warrior so it fits my needs great, it doesn't roll away consumables are reasonably priced.

I couldent justify anything else, to be honest


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rian said:


> Heat is the key to what exactly? Im not sure of the air volume but i've used this for 2 years and can say it clears my car no problem
> 
> it doesn't fire or shot blast bits from the hover pipe lol :lol: because you don't aim it at the car for the first few seconds :lol:
> 
> ...


I see your very clever and hold the pipe away to get it cleared, is it not a corrugated pipe? Meaning at sorts of crap could be trapped.
But hey I speak with experience with using my industrial compressed and the filter being clogged and blasted my car with crap, but hey on you go some always know best never need advice


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> I see your very clever and hold the pipe away to get it cleared, is it not a corrugated pipe? Meaning at sorts of crap could be trapped.
> But hey I speak with experience with using my industrial compressed and the filter being clogged and blasted my car with crap, but hey on you go some always know best never need advice


Its corrugated for sure but isn't the metro vac data vac etc the exact same? vac and a blower with a corrugated pipe?

So whats the difference between the 2, can you answer that one?

I guess its because its called a metro vac and marketed at professional detailers whereas mine is called a titan and sold at Screwfix is the real answer, in reality, their is no difference between the 2

My filters get changed when needed and so does the filter bag so no risk of clogging :tumbleweed:

I've used it for about 2 years with no issue. If I was worried about bits flying in my car I would get a pair of my missus tights and stretch some over the end as a filter but never had any issue in nearly 2 years so ....

lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rian said:


> Its corrugated for sure but isn't the metro vac data vac etc the exact same? vac and a blower with a corrugated pipe?
> 
> So whats the difference between the 2, can you answer that one?
> 
> ...


:lol: You have not even read the post I have not got a metro vac I have an £80 Aelous Pet dryer with heat function it cure's stuff quicker, I don't think a filter inside is going to help as its for sucking
You wont draw me into your way is best as they can all do a job and if you are happy that's great:thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: You have not even read the post I have not got a metro vac I have an £80 Aelous Pet dryer with heat function it cure's stuff quicker, I don't think a filter inside is going to help as its for sucking
> You wont draw me into your way is best as they can all do a job and if you are happy that's great:thumb:


I understand you don't have a metro vac I was asking you what makes mine different from a metro vac that blows and sucks, the answer is nothing and professionals use it all the time with no mention of stuff shot blasting the paint.

So your point about stuff blasting the paint is invalid.

My heat gun also cures coatings etc and was cheaper than a pet dryer and I can use that to remove badges and decals as well. I spent less on my wet and dry vac with blower and heat gun than the pet dryer by its self

My hairdryer and Titan vac cost less than the pet drier and can carry out loads more tasks as-well, I'm a weekend warrior like most on hear and £80 on an oversized hairdryer is ridiculous so for £60 you can have wet and dry vac , cold air blower and hot air blower or for £80 you can have a pet dryer .

It's a no-brainer but im glad you happy with your pet dryer as I'm sure most people are and if I ever become a pro I may consider one myself but for my weekend detailing missions my vac is perfect.

Thanks for providing a decent debate it's nice to see people having a passion to defend their set up and methods


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Pro detailers use it so that means it fine, you will find that anyone can call themselves that
I have seen many a mess from a pro detailer:thumb:


----------



## benjcarter (Nov 24, 2017)

Rian said:


> I understand you don't have a metro vac I was asking you what makes mine different from a metro vac that blows and sucks, the answer is nothing and professionals use it all the time with no mention of stuff shot blasting the paint.
> 
> So your point about stuff blasting the paint is invalid.
> 
> ...


I think the difference is that only one model in the metrovac range is dual blower and vac. The rest are just blowers with different motor/power outputs. In order to use the vac model as a blower you first remove the dust bag from inside, swap the hose to the outlet pipe and then blow. The air is filtered and warmed and because you've removed the dust bag and the air passes through a filter you've almost eliminated the chances of blowing dust/debris onto your car. Obviously it slows you down a little but it only takes a minute to take the dust bag out and swap hoses etc. You can also use seperate hoses for sucking and blowing which will reduce the chances of trapped dirt being blown onto the car.


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I've considered a blower but stuck with a screwfix Titan vac on blow. Does the whole car no probs.


Me too. I've gone slightly overboard though with the titans. I use one as a wet vac one as a dry vac and one as a blower. Best value about for me.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

benjcarter said:


> I think the difference is that only one model in the metrovac range is dual blower and vac. The rest are just blowers with different motor/power outputs. In order to use the vac model as a blower you first remove the dust bag from inside, swap the hose to the outlet pipe and then blow. The air is filtered and warmed and because you've removed the dust bag and the air passes through a filter you've almost eliminated the chances of blowing dust/debris onto your car. Obviously it slows you down a little but it only takes a minute to take the dust bag out and swap hoses etc. You can also use separate hoses for sucking and blowing which will reduce the chances of trapped dirt being blown into the car.


Separate hoses would be a good idea, however, the design of my titan vac is thus: the hoover debris goes into its own filter bag and the motor also has a separate filter for any dust that is in the cylinder. I've used this for 2 years and have never experienced dust or debris being blasted out the end.

You can remove the dust bag with the Titan models as the blower output has a separate filter also, their really isn't much difference between my titan and the datavac apart from the shape


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rian said:


> it doesn't fire or shot blast bits from the hover pipe


Does this 'hover pipe' come with a remote control  :thumb: :lol:.


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks for all your help on this guys, some valued opinions. I did buy the metrovac sidekick in the end due to its intended use but great to see people’s used and true reviews after many years of use.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

trv8 said:


> Does this 'hover pipe' come with a remote control  :thumb: :lol:.


Unfortunately not but i am lucky enough to have the hands free version but it's very temperamental lol


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

She's arrived....

Plugged it in, more powerful than expected!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

You will be pleased, of the two nozzles, the rubber is best imo, better for clearing water and if nothing else if you happen to touch the paint at all, it is soft. It warms up after a minute or too as well. Not hot, just warm. Try it on tyres before dressings after a clean.


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

I noticed it getting warm, my wife things I’m sad for being excited about using it.... silly woman.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Tombo said:


> I noticed it getting warm, my wife things I'm sad for being excited about using it.... silly woman.


She may want to borrow it one day.:doublesho


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

shine247 said:


> She may want to borrow it one day.:doublesho


...mine does to dry hers n kids wet training shoes - which it is very good at.

Best for these types of car bits tho.










..where the gloss bits are butter soft, marr easily with a drying towel/MF, and where water lurks only to run out irritatingly later,

Sidekick is perfect in these scenarios. Wouldn't be without mine. :thumb:


----------



## georgedawes (May 3, 2011)

Pet Dryer

Thoughts on this dryer??

TIA


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

shine247 said:


> Before you buy, check out this video, it shows exactly what the Sidekick can do and also why you would not really want to dry a whole car with it. But for what you wanted :thumb:
> 
> Metro blaster sidekick testing - YouTube


Why would you not want to dry the whole car with it? to slow????


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

I have been looking at these recently, however I'm surprised Adam's haven't jumped on this bandwagon yet as they have one that is sold in the USA but unavailable in the UK just now.

Just can't make up my mind about which to buy, pet dryer, titan suck/dry/blow machine or a bona-fide sidekick jobbie each seem to have there fans, and that's just it, if it works for an individual then that perfectly fine - but I think this will be the way to go.


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

LankyWashmit said:


> I have been looking at these recently, however I'm surprised Adam's haven't jumped on this bandwagon yet as they have one that is sold in the USA but unavailable in the UK just now.
> 
> Just can't make up my mind about which to buy, pet dryer, titan suck/dry/blow machine or a bona-fide sidekick jobbie each seem to have there fans, and that's just it, if it works for an individual then that perfectly fine - but I think this will be the way to go.


Was a great tool don't get me wrong, however after all the excitement I was left a little disapointed. All the nooks and awkward bits that I bought it for seemed to take an age.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Tombo said:


> Was a great tool don't get me wrong, however after all the excitement I was left a little disapointed. All the nooks and awkward bits that I bought it for seemed to take an age.


It's got to be better than a towel? I'm thinking Audi grill with what seemed like thousands of holes, each one trapping water:wall:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Richrush said:


> Why would you not want to dry the whole car with it? to slow????


The Sidekick is designed to dry motorbikes and it does a very good job of it. It can also blow water from hard to reach areas of your vehicle, it does a good reasonable of that also although I can understand Tombo's comment about "taking an age" (You become quicker with more use, you learn best route to clear water away from gaps, headlights, grills etc. in a couple of sweeps). When it comes to drying a full car, an analogy would be cutting the grass of a full size football pitch with a mini mo, you may do it but it will take ages and the equipment will be destroyed well before it's time.

The same can be said for the bigger brother, it too can dry bikes well and remove water from difficult areas, you can probably do a small car too but it is mainly some resellers who would have you believe you will easily dry a car off. Opinions differ, some say they dry their car with a Sidekick easily so that it follows that some of those who use bigger machines will state the same.

I would go with the manufacturer on this one and that is why I say it is not for a whole car.


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

It more than likely was my use, I did towel dry first then went over all the wing mirrors and door jars etc. I did find myself blowing the water in all sorts of directions. I guess the more I use it the better I will become with it. Was a pleasure though driving after a wash and no water coming from anywhere. 

One major criticism, I now know what tinitus feels like.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Looking at this

http://www.aeoluspetuk.co.uk/monster-blaster-td901-gt-9-p.asp

Seems good but right at the top of what I want to spend


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I bought a pet drier from eBay after much deliberation. It was a great buy and I've no regrets for not spending 3 times the price on a branded machine. Post here,....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389144


----------

